# tick



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

hi ive got a problem, wispa has been for a walk this morning and come back with a TICK! right by her eye, i went to the emergancy vet and they have told me to put vaseline on it and it will die and fall off but it seems to be taking ages. has anyone else tried this way of getting them off? does it work? yuk!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

if you can get her to sit still enough you can use tweesers, dont grab the body get as close to the head as possible. 

or you can get tick twisters from the petshop(might be a good thing to invest in )


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

thanks kendal i might have to do that, im waiting for the vaseline to do its stuff and then im going to tweeser the little bugger off!! YUK


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

just to update you we've pulled the tick out! ooOOoo it was horrid, you have to pull harder than you think! yuk yuk yuk  now the poor little girl has got a small red lump under her eye, i'll keep an eye on it (pardon the pun) and if it doesn't go down by monday morning i'll take her to the vet.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww poot little thing!!!! ewww i don't know if i would have been able to do that. Good for you. did the whole tick come out???? a little pollysporin goes a long way.


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

yes we got it all out, she was so good just lay on the sofa and let us pull it out. i'm just pleased its out and she can have a good sleep. what is pollysporin?


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

'Lo got one on her rib cage about a month ago.  Sick little bug... I removed it as close to the head as I could with a tweezer, but sadly she still got a bump that took about two weeks to go down. I _really _hate ticks.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Polysporin is an ointment to put on cuts and scrapes, slightly medicated, speeds healing, made for us.


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

thanks for that Amanda ill see if i can find it in the shops. wispa seems back to herself today but the lump hasnt gone down so ill take her to get checked out in the morning.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

*Removing ticks.*

Glad you got the tick off, ewww!

Just for future reference the easiest way to remove ticks without leaving their claws in the skin is to carefully get hold of them with tweezers or vet clamp. Hold the tick 90 degs so stright out from the skin, don't tip one way or another, and carefully and slowly twist it round 360 degs. It should let go and take it's claws with it. Claws left in the skin react the same as a splinter and can become an infection spot.

Hope Wispa is OK now.
Julia


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Poor Wispa but good work Dawn. Great advice Julia I would have just pulled... its one of those things that you dont want to get x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I just googled this the other day...lol aparent'y you can make the tick dissy if you lightly in a clockwise motion turn your finger over it for like a minute then a light tug will make it let go....I however would be too squeemish to touch the thing...there is a video online and everything


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Uuuggghhh x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-remove-a-tick/


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

LOL i watch that too and gave it a go but it didnt work for me, but YUK it was horrid hard little thing *shudders*


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

EEEEEE!!!!! you are so brave!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-remove-a-tick/


Just can't bring myself to click on the link


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

embee said:


> Just can't bring myself to click on the link


AHHAHHAHA that is funny...you don't see much...it kinda looks like a skin tag on the dogs skin...lol but I am very squeemish...and I did sit there with my hand over my mouth....hahahah


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

*Ticks BADA-UK*

This is a Link to BADA-UK with all you need to know about ticks.

http://www.bada-uk.org/

I use the O'TOM TICK TWISTER from this site easy to use and safe will not leave any of the tick in the skin. Also Frontline Spot On used monthly is a good prevention.

Over the years Ive had a lot of encounters with these little devils. We used to spend summer holidays in Sweden and it was the kids that used to get them, my sister in-law is a dab hand at removing them. When you get them off trap them on sticky tape before disposing of them, do not squash them and wash you hands well afterwords.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

That's really interesting, Col - I always thought you put alcohol on them to get them off, but according to that website, that is a really bad thing to do!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Found the site last year when Poppy seemed to get a tick every couple of walks I had been shown the method in lady amanda's link but with the long hair it just didn't work. You have got to be so careful not to leave any of it in. 
Years ago got one in my leg did the old alcohol method had a lump for months so maybe didn't get it all.


----------

